# Tiredness after training



## simon_a1466867920 (May 11, 2004)

Does anyone suffer from almost extreme tiredness after a sesh in the gym? I have been finding that once I get home after a workout, neck the protein and sit down for 5 mins, I can hardly keep my eyes open and nearly always fall asleep. This is concerning me a bit more now as it seems to be getting worse. Only been training for two months and am sticking to a strict diet etc, so am sure I'm well nourished. Does anyone else get the tirdeness after training? I am doing a 3 on, 1 off style of workout and its working. Just wondering about the tirdeness. Something that I am thinking is that it may be the 1-AD. I am on week 4 of a 5/6 week course and taking double the recommended does for the last couple of weeks. Could this be causing the terrible lethargy?

Any info would be great thanks 

cheers

Si


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey Si, whats your sleep pattern like, let me know, also your diet, there could be all sorts of things, but youll probably find if you fine tune your diet and or sleep patterns, it normally makes a difference, let me know anyway.

Dave.


----------



## mutley1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Simon,

1-AD really can make you feel very lethargic, especially if you don't stack it. I'm on a cycle at the moment and feeling it a bit. I've done one cycle before with a 4-diol and didn't get these symptoms at all. A bit of a shock this time. - so you're taking 6 tabs a day - cwazy boy

Also, If you've been training flat out for two months, you probably just need a good 7-10 day rest mate. It's tough to do, 'cos you feel guilty etc but your body needs it. Otherwise you'll just plateau. You don't say whether you have rested in that 2 month period, if not I seriously recommend you do this...

Finally, Take a good carb drink with you to the gym, drink it slowly over the course of your workout. It will keep your glycogen stores topped up and you should not feel such a huge drop after the workout.

works for me anyway.

Hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2004)

try the Prolab Carb Cooler Drinks


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Well put mate, that is the benefits of someone else, taking the same or something similar, supplement wise, 1-AD, it is also something i really need to brush up on so if you feel like coughing up some info i'll be only to pleased to learn mutley.

Dave.


----------



## simon_a1466867920 (May 11, 2004)

themule said:


> Hey Si, whats your sleep pattern like, let me know, also your diet, there could be all sorts of things, but youll probably find if you fine tune your diet and or sleep patterns, it normally makes a difference, let me know anyway.
> 
> Dave.


Hi Dave,

I normally get 8 hours sleep per night. I also eat 6 times a day and eat plenty of tuna, chicken, pasta, brown rice, fruit and veg. I take a multi vitamin & mineral every morning, together with flaxseed oil, and green tea extract. My weight has actually rocketed, although I don't look massive yet. I was at 12st 7lb. Now I'm 13st 4lb. Thats over the course of a month. It must just be the 1-AD and not stacking it with another product. Also my libido - or should I say, what libido?! Its f*cked!! Just hope it returns to normal after the cycle. Is doubling the dose any good? or is it a waste of time?

Mutley - Is taking 6 capsules of 1-AD bad then? I take a rest day every three days and use my gym sessions to work each body part in turn. I've also cut the amount of cardio and this has helped with the weight gain. Now if I'm doing cardio, I just cycle rather than use the treadmill. Its easier on my shins! Another good reason for going to the gym a lot is the fit women. I like to do my leg extensions right behind the cross trainers :shock: Some great views in the gym.... :wink:


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey Si, everything looks well mate, if its the 1 -AD then im afraid im not qualified enough, to pass on any advice about that, but if it continues after you have finished your 1-AD cycle, then got to the doc, if nothing else just to keep safe and sound, sorry i can't elaborate any further bud. If there is anything else i can help with dont hesitate to ask.

Dave.


----------



## mutley1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Si, Dave's advice is spot on. If you finish the cycle and you still feel really lethargic, then maybe a trip to the Doc's is in order.

I reckon that you'll feel the clouds lift when you finish. I dunno about 6 tabs being bad. I've found three in a cycle to be pretty potent, so I am sure that 6 will help you grow no end. Be really interested to hear the detail when you've finished.

All I would say mate, is that whilst a rest day is great, you really do just need to chill for a week or so every now and again. I think most people would agree with that, though you might just be some type of super-human :lol:

I go pretty hard and need 1 week off the gym after 6 on. That's just me personally. I am sure many people can go a lot longer before that sort of rest, but I start to feel low and get aches if I don't take time out.

....So you can workout and watch the girlies as well. Our weights room is not with the cardio, so frequent trips to top up the water bottle are needed :wink:


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

As long as you take a Protein supplement before you go to sleep, i can't see how taking a nap would be such a bad thing!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2004)

Why should 1AD cause tiredness after a workout?

Your pre and post nutrition is very important when it comes to your energy levels. About 2 hours before training you need a meal of around 100grams of low GI carbs (depending on your weight) and 50 odd grams of protein. I like to have a banana as I am entering the gym. Immediately after the workout cane some high GI carbs like dextrose. Then have protein. After an hour or so go back to your normal diet.


----------

